# can access samba server via IP, not netbios name?

## blunted

The server shows up under workgroup computers on the winbox but I cannot talk with it either by clicking it or using "net use \\servername\printers". This does work: net use \\serverIP-ADDRESS\\printers

client: xp

server: samba 2.2.5

Only thing strange is both computers are on different subnets one on 192.168.0 and one on 192.168.1

----------

## Nitro

Another option is to setup Samba as a WINS server and make XP use samba's WINS server.  WINS stands for Windows Internet Naming Service, which is basically DNS over NetBIOS.  

If you only have a few computers, it would probably be quicker to just take akisan's advise and setup lmhosts.  For Windows XP, put your lmhosts file in C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\, there should be a sample there.  :Wink: 

----------

